# Corratec - Is there a Post Sales help from this Brand?



## killerdj72 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive been trying to get in contact with this manufacturer to ask them 1 single question on a seat post for one of their models... 
And cant seem to get an email or something were to contact them...

Does anybody know were to get help from them?

Regards,


----------

